# Raku clay coins for your stash jar.



## Leonardo De Garden (Nov 19, 2012)

BBQ fired raku pottery coins for keeping your weed fresh

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stTnCqQN75o&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 23, 2013)

:stoned: weird video


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2013)

How?

I must have ADD or something because I could not get past the first 1 minute 37 seconds of the video that is 16 minutes and 32 seconds long


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

yeah...that grubby fella knows nothing of storing mj....I think hes more a shrooom  dude....reminds of the painter of "Happy Trees"...and recotta absorbs moister..not releases...another senseless post


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 23, 2013)

the guy in the video uses it with incense not MJ also


----------

